# Snake substrate



## InkedFox (5 mo ago)

Hello just looking for some opinions and help,

I have 6 ball pythons all different ages and I have had them for years so I'm quiet experienced with them.

Usually for substrate I use a mixture of coco fibre/husk and coco brick (cant remember the exact name but I'm sure you will understand) and I usually do a 50/50 mix of this with some sphagnum moss added and I've never had any issues.

Recently I've been looking to try peat free top soil mixed with the coco brick instead about a 50/50 mix (as alot of snake groups im in have been suggesting this ) 

I heard alot of good things about this from said groups but had some concerns of my own before I would want to try it like possibly having a mould outbreak because of the high moisture in the topsoil as I'm sure you know it usually comes quiet saturated anyway.

So I suppose I'm wondering what would you suggest to prevent a mould outbreak if I wanted to try this method or would you just not suggest this mixture at all thank you for any responses 😁😁


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Dependent on the enclosure. If using the traditional wooden viv, then anything with excessive moisture content will result in mould growth ( following the instructions for any coco husk product resulted in mould after two days in a wooden viv). If the viv is lined with a waterproof product to the height of the substrate to protect the wood then there is less chance of mould. You could always dry out the top soil mix (he says on the first day of rain in two months !) before use, and then you could control the moisture by lightly spraying with water.


----------



## InkedFox (5 mo ago)

Hi Malc thank you so much atm I have traditional wooden vivs for my younger ones and my biggest girl is in a huge glass viv with a mesh top

With my usual substrate I've never had a mould issue and I religiously do a light spray morning and evening which is why I was curious in regards to top soil as its something I've never worked with before much rather be safe than sorry 

all the vivs are lined with a waterproof silicone usually used in fish tanks.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

InkedFox said:


> Hi Malc thank you so much atm I have traditional wooden vivs for my younger ones and my biggest girl is in a huge glass viv with a mesh top
> 
> With my usual substrate I've never had a mould issue and I religiously do a light spray morning and evening which is why I was curious in regards to top soil as its something I've never worked with before much rather be safe than sorry
> 
> all the vivs are lined with a waterproof silicone usually used in fish tanks.


Have a read of this its a lengthy post, but may help. It covers most substrates I and other members have used, and my findings on two coco-husk products. I followed the Reptichip (nice product, but not cheap) instructions and after two days I had to remove it as it was causing too many issues










Royals don't need a lot of humidity, although it does help when they shed. Not sure how well they would do on topsoil as they will end up compacting it due to their body weight. If you do go down that road, document (with pictures) your findings on the end of that thread as it may be of use to others


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

My preferred substrate is aubiose (hemp) and I use if for my corn and royal. We live near a farm feed supplier and I get 20kg bags for less than £15. We use it in the chicken coop as well. It's great stuff, absorbent and low odour, plus the snakes can burrow in it.

For humidity I have a moss box and only spray in the viv occasionally. I found the moisture ruined the back of the current viv.


----------

